# Todays Pick up



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

nothen to fancy just some
cohiba siglo III's
LG vintage 02 #2's
and some cuabas..


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Tease!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

and one fine pick up it is


----------



## ratpak-cl (Aug 3, 2008)

nice pick up. I just want to know where you all get the money for all these pickups! :chief:


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very nice pickup joe


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Uhhh Bully have I told you lately that you suck? Man you are killing me!!! Nice pickup!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice pick up... that is guy that knows what kinda cigar p0rn we like lol


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

.... and you suck!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah what they said....but that is one sweet pickup!


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

nice pic up,


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

awesome smokes. nice pickup.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Man that's a killer pickup


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

koolhandk said:


> Uhhh Bully have I told you lately that you suck? Man you are killing me!!! Nice pickup!


X2..............:dribble:


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

That's insane


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

ratpak said:


> nice pick up. I just want to know where you all get the money for all these pickups! :chief:


 I dont have kids...


----------



## Dustinl-cl (Oct 1, 2007)

That is friggin' sweet!


DL


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great haul Bully!!!


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Those are very nice


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

*very Insane*

.............. X


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Bully....I think it is about time we see pictures of your collection. If memory serves me right you should have a great selection at home. When can I come shopping ?


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Looks like you scored. Very nice.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Awesome haul Joe!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Yummmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice haul, those look great :dribble: --- so how long does it take you to go through a box of smokes??


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

ratpak said:


> nice pick up. I just want to know where you all get the money for all these pickups! :chief:


Oh, that's the question we never ask when it comes to buying cigars .

Frankly, I don't want to know. If I hear on the news that the bank down the street from Joe was robbed, I'm just gonna assume it was the Russian mafia, or something.

Oh yeah, I almost forgot- nice pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Great pick up Joe!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

awesome. thats a great cohiba. i like that size.


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

Sweet pick-up brother.....you still suck


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

That is awe inspiring!


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Vic81 said:


> Nice haul, those look great :dribble: --- so how long does it take you to go through a box of smokes??


I smoke 3-4 a day but I also give a bunch away to friends when they come over, and it also depends on how fast I get tired of a particular cigar, alot of times ill smoke a few save a few and give the rest away.


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice haul!I can'taiy till my kids leave the house.I could stock a large walk in on what I will save on the food bill alone!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Those La Gloria Cabana's are very good smokes!! Unfortunately they are no longer introduce here in Belgium!! Why?? Who will say!! 
I had the chance to buy the last a fuew years ago at my B&M. But they have already smoked!! 

Nice pick up!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Joe knows how to pick em


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Joe you sure have good taste there nice pick up!!!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm sorry but those look fake to me. Please send them to me for further analysis and I will make a full report of my findings. Please note, a few may be lost to the fire test. I'm sorry, but it can't be avoided.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Wicked pick up... wow


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice, love those Cuabas


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

And your point is?


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> And your point is?


I suck..


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Bullybreed said:


> I suck..


:lol: but not at picking out smokes! :lol:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

WHOA!!! Very nice!!!


----------



## Cowboyjeans (Feb 27, 2008)

Dang it, must be Canadien you sinner! Maybe I can try one, one day.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

great smokes nice pickup


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> Nice pick up... that is guy that knows what kinda cigar p0rn we like lol


i agree, freakin cigarliveXXX with those sticks i mean smokes!!!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Bullybreed must be Elglish by his understatement "nothing too fancy" Those are incredible cigars. If they aren't fancy - let me see tha fancy ones.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet!!!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

I really don't know what to write...nice? no more superlatives left.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

sseagle said:


> Tease!


and how... :brick:


----------

